# Egyptian Arabic: تاني



## Tashika

Can somebody help me to understand this? Thank you!
اسحب المال تاني


----------



## إسكندراني

Withdraw the money again.


----------



## Tashika

Thank you!
تاني always means 'again'?


----------



## vinyljunkie619

Tani تاني  means 2nd, and is *always* interpreted as "again"


----------



## Tashika

Thank you very much


----------



## eastren

Its meaning is* " AGAIN" *any thing you repeat in your life or the person come back to you.it is most common in Egyptian and Leventine Arabic


----------



## Hemza

It also exists in Najdi-7ejazi. We say "marra thania". For example: "la tigul kidha marra thania" which means "don't say things like that again".


----------



## eastren

Thanks HEMZA. but one thing remain silent tha the word (تاني) is derived from (ثاني) in MSA. Its mean 2. second in dialects we assume it as "AGAIN" or "SECOND" any thing which is repeated or replced in stead of old thing.


----------



## Zoghbi

I am a little disturbing, I was thinking this word has the same meaning that in Algerian dialect: *Also*. 
ana thani = me too
so it would be Withdraw the money also.

?

for again we used rather: عاود  or زيد


----------



## Hemza

Don't worry, it means "again" in dialects *only*. Even in Moroccan, for "me too", we say "7atta ana" (not all Morocco, some areas say "kima ana").

For "again", we say "عاود" and for "also", we say "زيد" (pronounced "zaydoun").


----------



## Zoghbi

> Don't worry, it means "again" in dialects *only*.



But which dialect are we talking about? 
algerian/tunisian : (d)jib el 5obz t(h)ani = bring also the bread (so here it's the equivalent of MSA ايضاً)
egyptian: addi/gib el5obz tani = bring the bread again ---> ????


----------



## cherine

تاني means "again",  in Egyptian Arabic. It's different from the Algerian meaning. In Egyptian Arabic, me too means أنا كمان .


----------



## Zoghbi

Thank you I learn something new today.


----------



## cherine

You're welcome. And we all do.


----------



## Aloulu

Zoghbi said:


> But which dialect are we talking about?
> algerian/tunisian : (d)jib el 5obz t(h)ani = bring also the bread (so here it's the equivalent of MSA ايضاً)
> egyptian: addi/gib el5obz tani = bring the bread again ---> ????



In Tunisian we actually say "zeda" زادة as "ayyidhan" in Fusha or "kamaan" in Eastern Arabic. 

"Jib 5obz al-thani" would mean in Tunisian "bring the second bread". We do not use "taani/thaani" meaning "again", just "thaani" meaning "second". 
We would say in this case case "jib al 5obz zeda" (bring also the bread). Or "jib al 5obz mara o5ra" (bring the bread again), or "brabbi 3awed jib al 5obz" for example.
 Me too is "Ana zeda" in Tunisian (equivalent of "ana kamaan" in EA).


----------



## Hemza

Oh yeah, sorry, I said "in dialects", because I knew about Egyptian but I didn't know if there are others. That's why I said "dialects" without any preciseness


----------



## إسكندراني

My moroccan friend says أنا الآخر just as in standard but pronounces it _2ana lakho:r _as if it were أنا لخور.
In Egypt we also say أنا راخر (another mispronunciation) but it's got very low prestige nowadays.
But returning to the OP, تاني in Levantine and Egyptian means 'second' or 'again' or 'other', from original ثاني which is used in Saudi can also take all three meanings. Context allows one to distinguish.


----------



## Hemza

Yes, that's because we don't pronounce (in Moroccan) "ء" ^^. It's weird... "أنا لخور" means "I'm the other". If you want to say "I'm the second, we say "ana at-tani". Or if you're speaking about "me too", we say "7atta ana". I never heard "ana lakhur" used as "me too". But it can exist, I don't know...


----------



## Zoghbi

aloulu  Yes you'r absolutly right I forgot the typical tunisian "zada". So the algerian meaning of thani is quite atypical (or maybe also used in KSA accorting to Iskandrani).

hemza  How do you translate this sentence in darija i'am very curious to know: "bring also the bread"?

It's interesting there is so many way to say "me too" depending on dialects (ana kaman/thani/zada/lakhor, 7atta ana,...)


----------



## Hemza

We would say "jib 7atta al khobz"


----------



## Zoghbi

Thanks I wouldn't guess it lol. For me you sentence mean bring *even* the brain, but actually it's absolutely correct in arabic:  « أكلت التفاحة* حتى *بزرها »، أي وأكلت بزرها أيضا.​


----------



## Hemza

Yes, in Moroccan, we use "7atta" a lot ^^. It can mean "until", "even this/him/her" or "too" (for the last, it depends of the context)


----------



## cherine

Dear all,

This thread started about the Egyptian Arabic word تاني and went to discuss similar words in other dialects, then other words that are not related to the topic at all.

I'm afraid I have to close it now. Please feel free to open a new thread for any word you may be curious about, after searching the forum for previous threads.

Thanks,
Cherine
Moderator


----------

